# Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Have a great day! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday FYF!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

happy Birthday again FYF


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy 18th Birthday Front Yard Fright!! *


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hbfyf!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Front Yard Fright (18 really? Congrats)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey dude here's some more--
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12160


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Late Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday! Better late than never right?!


----------

